# BMW Z4 or Nissan 350Z



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Looking to move on from the TT and I had sort of decided I wanted either a 3.0 SE Z4 or a 350Z. I wanted to know if anyone could help with making the decision and let me know their opinions 

I know the 350Z has higher BHP than the Z4, but I have heard a number of people say that the 350Zs aren't a nice drive, it also seems like they have real clutch problems, with regular occurences of failure after less than 20k miles 

I slightly prefer the look of the 350Z, it's more brutish. However, I am a big fan of the refined, sleek look of the Z4.

Over to you lot, what do you think?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I've owned a Z4 3.0i and I test drove a couple of 350Zs a few years ago... The Z4 felt a lot more nimble and chuckable and gave better feedback of what was going on at the wheels, although I wasn't really in a position to thrash the 350Zs so it's difficult to say whether or not this is a completely fair comment. The problem I always came back to with the Nissan was the interior though. Although I don't think the Z4 is the nicest quality interior BMW have put together, the 350Z felt no different to a Micra inside. It was obvious they used the same quality plastics for their whole range of cars and it really didn't wear well - the (4 year old, at the time) ones I drove were already very tired looking. Exterior looks-wise, I like them both and I'm not sure which I prefer.

Personally, I'd go with the Z4. It's a nicer place to sit, it handles really well and it's reliable.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It would be a Z4 for me, but I wouldn't part with my Mk1 for one.
Hoggy.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, It would be a Z4 for me, but I wouldn't part with my Mk1 for one.
> Hoggy.


Having owned a Z4 and a Mk1 TT, I'd say from a driving point of view the Z4 is far better than the TT in almost every way. The only area it loses out on is long distance comfort, where the TTs numb steering and overly safe handling becomes an asset rather than a burden. Obviously there's more to enjoying a car than the handling and performance though, so the best thing to do is go drive one.


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

I am edging closer to dismissing the 350Z, the more reading I do the more I see people saying the drive isn't very fun and the clutch problem continues to be mentioned.

I am going to drive a Z4 today, it may sound silly to some, but I don't really want to lose the power of the TT, did you think the Z4 felt nice a quick Spandex? My TT is remapped and I know naturally aspirated cars are completely different to turbocharged cars, but I don't want to get in to the Z4 and wish I still had the pull of the TT.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Rear wheel drive will feel completely different, so if you drive fast, will require a different technique. 
Driving it will be the only way to find out, as has been said. Enjoy the drive. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

I have experience of driving rear wheel drive as we have an E30 320i BMW and Mazda MX-5 at the house, however I know the Z4 will be considerably quicker than the above.

I will report back on the drive and let you know what I think guys. Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Phil-TT said:


> did you think the Z4 felt nice a quick Spandex? My TT is remapped and I know naturally aspirated cars are completely different to turbocharged cars, but I don't want to get in to the Z4 and wish I still had the pull of the TT.


My TT was a V6, so not a direct comparison to yours. On paper they had similar power, although the Z4 has a better quoted 0-60 (down to the 200kg weight difference I guess).

To be honest, I'm not overly bothered about straight-line acceleration, so it's not something that would influence me either way if I was looking at 350Zs, Z4s or TTs. Traffic light grand prixs get old very quickly, so it's the handling and in-gear performance I'd be looking at. That's why I prefer the lighter, more nimble, normally aspirated Z4.

I think if the weather's good enough to get the top down on your drive, you'll really appreciate the whole driving experience of the Z4. You're sat much lower than the TT, right over the rear wheels, with a long bonnet stretching in front of you - I know it's just psychological, but it feels like a sports car rather than a comfortable cruiser.


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Just back from the drive guys and the conclusion is, I think it's time for a Z4. It drives brilliantly, it sounds great, it goes well and it's just an awesome change from the TT. I love the TT, but the Z4 is a completely different driving experience. I guess now it's time to sort out moving on the TT and doing a last bit of research in to common problems with the Z4 etc.

Looks like you were right Spandex and Hoggy.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I liked the Z4, never driven a 350Z so cant comment on that.

The sound (from the sound generator) is a very nice sound indeed.

Ditch the Run Flats and its not a bad ride at all.

Only issues i had with mine were broken springs which are very common.

Dan


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

I have my heart set on the Z4 3.0 SE now. Is there any more known faults with them other than dodgy springs?

There seems to be a bit of variation in prices though, all 2004 with less than 60k on the clock, but they range from £5950 to £6995. I don't see how the valuations can be a grand apart.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Broken rear springs are the only real issue I can think of on the 3.0l - fortunately its an easy fix and won't leave you stranded (plenty of people drive with them for a while before they even realise). It's a pretty reliable car overall, as it's based on the E46 chassis which had most of the bugs ironed out by the time the Z4 came along.

Not sure why there's a big variation in the prices. Might be down to options, althought there weren't many... I think sports seats, m-sports steering wheel and sat nav are the only ones I'd look for, although none of those would be deal breakers.


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

What about the difference in the 3.0i and the 3.0i SE? I have read bits, but am not sure if it's something I need to go chasing. Strangely the SE version is slightly cheaper to insure :?

Is there any issues with rust on the Z4? I know BMWs have a bit of a reputation for bubbling arches etc and the E30 we own is in really brilliant nick but still has a bit of this.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Phil-TT said:


> What about the difference in the 3.0i and the 3.0i SE? I have read bits, but am not sure if it's something I need to go chasing. Strangely the SE version is slightly cheaper to insure :?
> 
> Is there any issues with rust on the Z4? I know BMWs have a bit of a reputation for bubbling arches etc and the E30 we own is in really brilliant nick but still has a bit of this.


You will not have rust issues, unless it's a repair issue. Are you looking at the roadster or the coupe?, I love the coupe, but with both of them its a great traditional BM straight 6, but do not expect to extract much more power on the cheap, they do not tune up much.

The manuals are different beasts to the autos, which totally dull an excellent engine. For a bit extra you get the M Coupe, with E46 M3 engine, but without the M diff, and thats where the fun starts 

The main issue with all Z4s, and in particular the sport versions, is the very harsh ride skippy ride, as stated above ditching the runflats is a sound starting point.

Then again you maybe edging into 2.7 Cayman territory...........and in the driving experience they dont even come close ......choices...choices 

PS I had a couple of E30s new back in the 80s, and after a few years little bubbles appeared around the arches and rear windows on the 2 door, so 20 years on I guess most will have some tin worm


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Not sure of the differences between 'i' and 'SE', but they weren't available at the same time. Initially there was only the 'i', but BMW replaced this less than a year later with a choice of 'SE' and Sport. I've read some posts from owners who claim standard 'i' spec was actually better than SE spec, but I've got nothing to back this up. I'd ignore the badge and just look at the installed options.

There are very few options available for the Z4 anyway. I think if it has sport suspension (lower and firmer) it will also have the sport button on the transmission tunnel, although this doesn't do much on manual cars (just changes the steering response a bit). The sports seats have higher bolsters, additional shoulder bolsters and an integrated (non-adjustable) headrest - I had them in mine and prefer them. The M-sports steering wheel is smaller and chunkier and well worth having (I retrofitted one to mine) - both types of wheel have the option of multifunction buttons. Sat nav is ok, but not amazing, but it's handy to have the flip up screen if you want to add things like ipod interfaces - media stuff is from the E46 3-series, so if you can retrofit something to those, you can probably do it to a Z4 too.


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Did BMW run with two different variants of the 3l lump in the Z4? Some people are talking about 231 bhp while others are saying 261 bhp?

I am going to be keeping an eye out for one with the extras you talk about, I quite fancy the pop up screen, M steering wheel and sports seats. The big thing is I want a car with no more than 55k on the clock, this slows up the search time a bit!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Phil-TT said:


> Did BMW run with two different variants of the 3l lump in the Z4? Some people are talking about 231 bhp while others are saying 261 bhp?
> 
> I am going to be keeping an eye out for one with the extras you talk about, I quite fancy the pop up screen, M steering wheel and sports seats. The big thing is I want a car with no more than 55k on the clock, this slows up the search time a bit!


in 2006 they facelifted the roadster and upgraded the engine. Cars with the newer 261bhp engine will be badged 3.0si, rather than 3.0i. Other facelift changes were fairly minor - different rear light clusters (same shape though), different headlights (again, the same shape, but without the amber over the indicators), m-sports steering wheel became standard. I think with your budget you'll be looking at pre-facelift though.

Sat nav was reasonably rare when I was looking - I gave up in the end. Sports seats seem more common. Not sure about the steering wheel, but you can pick them up on ebay sometimes - retrofit is easy, and the airbag is just swapped over, so you only need to buy the wheel.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Some owners have reported issues with the N52 (2.5si & 3.0si) HVA's.

Not sure how common it is but it was enough to put me off getting a Coupe.

http://www.z4-forum.com/forum/viewtopic ... ch#p161535


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

DPG said:


> Some owners have reported issues with the N52 (2.5si & 3.0si) HVA's.
> 
> Not sure how common it is but it was enough to put me off getting a Coupe.
> 
> http://www.z4-forum.com/forum/viewtopic ... ch#p161535


Now that all scares me a bit  I would love to know how common this problem actually is. Which variants don't have that engine then? Is that the later 3.0 engine they used? I am looking at 2003/2004 versions so I don't think they used that N52 engine then as far as I can see.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

2006 onwards have the N52 Phil.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Phil-TT said:


> DPG said:
> 
> 
> > Now that all scares me a bit  I would love to know how common this problem actually is. Which variants don't have that engine then? Is that the later 3.0 engine they used? I am looking at 2003/2004 versions so I don't think they used that N52 engine then as far as I can see.


The pre-facelift 3.0l uses the M54 engine, so you'll be fine.


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Thought so, just worried momentarily :lol: Starting to get excited by the prospect of this new car now, only thing is, my insurance on it is £900 more expensive than the TT, aw well.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

£900 Wow, who are you with?

My insurance only went up £100 when i got my first Z4 - that was going from a 180 TT to a 2.2 (170bhp) Z4.

Quite a bit slower than the 3.0 Steptronic i got after.


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

At the minute I am with Barclays and pay £900ish for the TT. With Admiral I am quoted £1800 for the Z4 and that is the cheapest I can get, it seems. I am only 22 which probably doesn't help.


----------



## Mikesding (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm a member on the 350z forums and haven't seen any of these <20k miles clutch failure

Also the interior is actually quite good, think you'd be surprised (there was a refresh in '06)


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

That's odd mate, it seems like anywhere I look I see some mention of clutch weakness, not necessarily <20k failures, but if you search for 350Z clutch problem, there are quite a lot of results.

The demodding of the TT has begun  that is the signal of times changing :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Phil don't tell then you support Man Utd that will bring it down a bit :wink:


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

jamman said:


> Phil don't tell then you support Man Utd that will bring it down a bit :wink:


Trust you to come on here and throw that in  :wink: Brendan Rodgers is doing a great job with you lot


----------



## Greddyl30pjg (Dec 31, 2009)

Z4 3.0 COUPE, soft tops dont do it for me. Those BMW 3.0 six pots are suprisingly economical....where as the 350, not so much. Do like the 350, more spacious cabin & prices are low now too but the running costs keep me away!


----------



## Andy75 (Nov 13, 2012)

Just sold my 350z to get a TT, as I needed a bit more room in the back (long story!) I had my Zed for about 2 years, never missed a beat, and was an extremely well behaved car, even in the wet. RWD cars just need respect in the right places at the right times, even with traction on 

Clutch problems - as with any car - they can last 25k miles or good for 90k+, just depends on who has been driving them before. Up to '06 it's generally a 278bhp engine, then they got a facelift for the interior and a couple of very subtle exterior mods, plus a 313 bhp engine.

Running costs were never a problem to me - it was a 4th car after all (as the TT is now). MPG was anything in the 20's, depending on how hard it was driven, and even managed 32mpg on a trip up to Zedfest in the Lakes once.

Modding very limilted on the 350, being an NA engine of course. Mostly concentrated on breathing mods, but forced induction is done reasonably often these days, typically with a single supercharger. This gets you into 400bhp+ territory but at a reasonable cost of about £12k, bought fitted and mapped. A few twin turbos, but not many - seems to be more popular stateside than here.

The best thing about the Zed that I miss is the steering feedback, the point and shoot handling, and the layout of the cabin.

But needs must and all that! There was an owner on the 350 forums who bought a Z4 but hated it's overly-stiff suspension. Not driven one myself though.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Phil-TT said:


> Did BMW run with two different variants of the 3l lump in the Z4? Some people are talking about 231 bhp while others are saying 261 bhp?
> 
> I am going to be keeping an eye out for one with the extras you talk about, I quite fancy the pop up screen, M steering wheel and sports seats. The big thing is I want a car with no more than 55k on the clock, this slows up the search time a bit!


M54 engine has 231bhp , the more powerful N52 only came out in 2005-2006 and only available on facelift models, sport seats ant M steering wheel also were fitted to facelift models, the good ones are still about £10-11k ,

btw, your tt is overpriced :lol: even z4 boys noticed that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

kazinak said:


> btw, your tt is overpriced :lol: even z4 boys noticed that :lol: :lol: :lol:


He's not ripping people off though Kaz is he :wink:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

don't know what you talking about


----------

